# Salmon run



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

A 12ft. leader from the swivel to the fly with a sliding bare hook also works well.:yikes:


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

> I applaud the effort, but this is technically not correct. The hook should either be in the tail, pec., dorsal or belly. Everyone knows that side hook job would pull loose in short order.


:lol:

Since TC is the copyright owner of this picture, I think he should modify the graphic contents of this copyrighted material due to means of improper forceful manipulation. :chillin:


----------



## Carpe_Diem (Jun 15, 2008)

DHise said:


> A 12ft. leader from the swivel to the fly with a sliding bare hook also works well.:yikes:


Wow! That is the KING of all flossing rigs. Will that rig be for sale in the 2009 Orvis catalog...


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

You give a brief explanation for the definition of 'flossing fish'. Why would I hope my line will run through the fishes mouth? 

I am sorry if I am being so 'untrue' with you....... :chillin:


well he asked for a description on what it was so I told him, something wrong with what I said? nowhere did I say that I was doing it, so why come back at me?:rant: I'm sick of all this b.s anyway, Since there is a few guys here that know everything and if you dont fish like them than you are wrong. So to all of those, .... off, and to everyone else that isnt a self proclaimed fishing god gl fishing.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

Sparky23 said:


> *Why would I hope my line will run through the fishes mouth*?
> 
> well he asked for a description on what it was so I told him, something wrong with what I said? nowhere did I say that I was doing it, so why come back at me?:rant:


I am sorry you are feeling so defensive from a simple, but, *indirect* *question*. I simply asked this hypothetical indirect question as to why I would hope my line would run through the fishes mouth. Since you volunteered to give a few brief descriptions pertaining to a few questions from another member, just like others, I was simply looking for a few answers myself. By no means was it directed towards you.



Sparky23 said:


> I'm sick of all this b.s anyway, *Since there is a few guys here that know everything and if you dont fish like them than you are wrong.*


*Picture provided below is owned by Michigan-Sportsman.com
Original picture link: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/530/medium/Allegan_Dam_-_Spring_2006.jpg

*









Simple physics pertaining to this picture could easily dictate the difference between the right or even wrong way to fish. Of course this is not the only place on planet earth this kind of activity takes place. Never once did I proclaim to others or even stroke a personal ego in this thread, on how I think you should fish.  By staring at this picture long enough, it is easy for one to judge or dictate this for themselves.


*Quote in regards to reply #30 provided by Michigan-Sportsman.com Salmon Run Thread*


Sparky23 said:


> Dont be intimedated by it, if you want numbers of fish and are willing to watch and learn the rotation for a few minutes you wont have nay trouble. *Head to the top half of the stairs and ask for me Sparks, Scotty, Rick, Jr. any of us will help a new guy out.*


*Quote in regards to reply #64 provided by Michigan-Sportsman.com Salmon Run Thread*


Sparky23 said:


> So to all of those, .... off, and to everyone else that isnt a self proclaimed fishing god gl fishing.


For those who are reading this thread, one can easily conclude for themselves if they really want to meet you at the top or halfway down the stairs. No offense, but if I was the new guy, I am not sure if I would want to. I feel intimidated by you telling me to go **** off.

I apologize if you feel that my EGO took advantage of you.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh Sparks, you are so intimidating, you big strong man. I dont think I can fish with you anymore either because you said a swear word. I have to go clean my vag now.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

> Oh Sparks, you are so intimidating, you big strong man. I dont think I can fish with you anymore either because you said a swear word. I have to go clean my vag now.


Just to clarify a few things..... I think you might have a slight mis-understanding. It would be the new guy that would be intimidated on the stairs, not me.... 

Carry On.......


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

well if I did take it the wrong way then I am sorry for the way I jumped out at you, asume what you want about Allegan, and it might be a little intimadating, easy to see why, lots of people. If it isnt how you want to fish stay away, let it be up to that person to decide though. No need to badmouth it. I have seen problems in the middle of nowhere on the PM, on the piers, the grand, joe, almost any river, so instead of saying stay away from Allegan or Berrian, let them make there own descision. Again sorry for jumping out at you.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

Just to re clarify, you clearly said in your post that you "I feel intimidated". So just dont go if you dont like it. Lots of fisherman do so dont knock it till ya try it.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

dobes said:


> Just to re clarify, you clearly said in your post that you "I feel intimidated". So just dont go if you dont like it. Lots of fisherman do so dont knock it till ya try it.





Ultra Light said:


> No offense, but *if *I was the new guy, I am not sure if I would want to. I feel intimidated by you telling me to go **** off.


Key word, IF.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 16, 2008)

Allegan Dam = Take a ticket & wait your turn fishing. No Thank You.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Eh...fishing at some places is like having sex with a fat woman. Sure...you can do it, but why would you want to? :lol:


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

"2006's Allegan County Meth Club Salmon Outing"


----------



## Carpe_Diem (Jun 15, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> Eh...fishing at some places is like having sex with a fat woman. Sure...you can do it, but why would you want to? :lol:


Then there is places like Allegan Dam where you can do both at the same time. That's what the railing is for!:help:


----------

